# Indexing Plates for Unimat SL 1000 Lathe



## prjones76 (Nov 11, 2014)

Taig indexing plate supplied by Nick Carter was adapted to my Unimat SL 1000 lathe and milling/drilling head modification. The plates can index 40, 50, and 60 divisions. Index plates are attached with adapters made from 12L14 steel. The first version of the adapter uses a set screw to secure it to the headstock pulley/spindle and the second version (an improvement) uses the pulley locking nut to secure it and does not require drilling into the pulley for threading a set screw. The headstock and milling head pulleys were re-machined on their collars where the index plate adapters attach and concentric to less than +/- 0.0005" to the spindles. The index plate indents can be locked in the up position when the plates are rotated between index positions and unscrewed a few turns and locked with a cap head screw when the spindles are operating under power.


----------



## gus (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Good Idea. Plan to make my own Dividing Plate for the DIY Rotary Table to cut gears. Please post dividing and drilling process of making same plate. The holes were precisely drilled.Same plate from LMS cost arm and leg landed in Singapore. Currently using gears as direct indexing plate.


----------



## prjones76 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gus,
I too had planned to make my own index plates but a found a great source for one with 40, 50 and 60 holes that was only 4.1" in diameter.  I bought mine for $75.00 from Nick Carter (a well published Taig lathe and milling machine enthusiast). The plate was machined on a CNC machine and is very accurate. His company is Carter Tools (see http://www.cartertools.com/) and the index plate purchase is listed on http://www.cartertools.com/cipk.html.

Also the locking index detent shown in my photos is from http://www.jwwinco.com/ and for a stainless steel part costing $7 it is really not worth your time making this yourself. However, I do plan to make an improvement on the design now that I have a working example.

If you plan to make your own index plate I would suggest looking at the YouTube videos by mrpete222 (Tubal Cain) whereby he uses carbide tipped circular saw blades as an accurate indexing pattern for locating the hole centers for drilling. Also, the YouTube and blog spot by oxtoolsco (Tom Lipton) has a wonderful article about fitting more indexing holes on a dividing plate to a C5 Spindex Index Fixture when the plate diameter is not large enough in diameter to fit all the holes along the same radius line.

I hope this information helps with you endeavor for the DIY Rotary Table which by your photo looks very impressive. Making one of these is on my list as well and congratulations on your work.

Thanks, Paul R Jones
California, USA


----------



## gus (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Paul.

Thanks for info. 
If you plan to make one "Taig" RT. Best to buy USA precision worm and wheel. The Japanese gear was disappointing and did give a good run as the USA gear. The mating faces of the table and gear housing must be very well lapped and the gears firmly meshed. This will eliminate chattering when profile milling the big.small ends of con rods. Taper Cone Bearing is a must and must be pre-loaded to prevent oscillation/vibration.
The first DIY RT was poorly made though it cut the brass balls very well on the lathe.Same failed me when profile milling.
 The current RT performed very well. Graduation marks were done on table and hand wheel.
 Plan to DIY another RT with Indexing plates since I have surplus gears.  Take Care.


----------



## prjones76 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gus, thanks for your insight for building rotary tables and especially the tip on pre-loaded bearings, Paul


----------

